# Fin de contrat



## Mamanca (25 Août 2022)

Bonjour, le contrat avec mon assistante maternelle prend fin à la fin du mois.
J'aurais voulu savoir si mes calculs sont bons et si je n'ai rien oublié. Merci pour vos lumières, vous avez toujours été d'une bonne aide 🙂. Merci pour le temps que vous prendrez pour me répondre

1) j'ai calculé la régularisation.
Contrat démarré le 8 novembre.
Salaires versés :
- Novembre 2021 : 167€03 salaire brut
- Décembre 2021 à Août 2022 inclus, 274€25 salaire brut.
Heures réellement effectuées :
Novembre 286€24 brut
Décembre 239€09 brut... 
On calcule bien en brut ? Pour calculer le nombre d'heures réellement faites, on calcule bien le nombre d'heures réalisées dans le mois × le taux horaire brut ?
Quand je fais la différence, j'ai un surplus pour le salaire versé que les heures effectuées. 
Je déclare le salaire mensualisé du mois d'août et je n'ai rien d'autres à faire du coup pour la régularisation ?

2) ICCP
Nous avions opté pour le paiement des CP en une seule fois en Juin. Nous sommes en AI.
De Juin à la fin Août, notre ass mat a travaillé 5,5 semaines, le calcul est correcte ? 
J'ai fais 2,5 semaines du matin/4*2,5= 2jours.
3 semaines d'apm/4*2,5= 2 jours
Soit 4j ouvrables acquis.
2j/6*15h75*4,49€ brut = 23€57
2j/6*25h*4,49€ = 37€42
Total 60€99 brut
Pour définir le nombre d'heures , on divise bien le total par le taux horaire ?
Pour la comparaison avec la règle des 10%, je dois compter le montant des CP de Juin ?
Suis-je concernée par les jours de fractionnement ?

3) indemnité de rupture
Le contrat a démarré le 8 novembre, je crois avoir vu qu'il y a a versé une indemnité de rupture. Comment est-elle payée à l'assistante maternelle ? Comment la déclarer sur pajemploi... 
Si j'ai bien compris, je dois additionner tous les salaires bruts ainsi que les CP pour la calculer et diviser par 80. Elle est à régler en brut ou en net ?

La fin de contrat je la fais en faisant la déclaration du salaire fin Août c'est bien ça ?


----------



## nounoucat1 (26 Août 2022)

Bonjour l'indemnité de rupture se règle en brut et il y a une ligne spécifique pour la déclarer a Pajemploi.
Je laisse les savantes comptables du forum vérifier les calculs 
Mais ça fait plaisir une PE qui s'assure qu'elle fait bien la fin de contrat.
Bonne journée


----------



## Mamanca (26 Août 2022)

Bonjour, entendu.
Merci pour votre commentaire bienveillant.
C'est normal nous avions une superbe ass mat et je n'ai pas envie de lui oublier qqch dans le paiement du solde tout compte


----------



## Mamanca (26 Août 2022)

Bonne journée à vous aussi !


----------



## kikine (26 Août 2022)

bonjour
pour les cp et le calcul des 10% oui les cp versés en juin doivent être comptés, pour le calcul du nombre de jour les cp acquis doivent être comptabilisés aussi ex si en juillet elle a pris 3 semaines de cp acquis c'est 5.5 semaines travaillées +3 semaines de cp acquis posés soit 8.5 /4 X 2.5= nbre de cp acquis


----------



## Mamanca (26 Août 2022)

Bonjour elle a pris deux semaines cet été.
Merci je ne savais pas pour les semaines prises cet été qu'il fallait également les compter.

Je n'ai pas comptabilisé les semaines prises par l'ass mat entre Novembre 2021 et fin Mai 2022 lorsque j' ai payé les CP en Juin. C'était à faire ou non parce que c'était la première année de référence à ce moment-là ?


----------



## Marie06 (26 Août 2022)

Bonjour bien sûr que il faut prendre en compte toutes les semaines travaillées. Pourquoi n avoir pas compter les semaines entre novembre et mai 22. Comment avez vous calculé les cp payés en juin 22 dans ce cas ?


----------



## Marie06 (26 Août 2022)

Autant pour moi vous êtes en année incomplète donc non les semaines non travaillées ne doivent pas être comptées.


----------



## Mamanca (26 Août 2022)

J'ai bien calculé toutes les semaines travaillées mais je n'ai pas compté les 3 semaines de CP (une en décembre et deux en Avril) pour les CP de Juin. J'aurai dû ? Les CP n'était pas encore acquis à ce moment-là il me semble...


----------



## Mamanca (26 Août 2022)

Et du coup pour la régularisation ayant versé trop, je n'ai rien à faire ?


----------



## Lijana (26 Août 2022)

Bonjour mamanca,
Si vous trouvez dans votre régularisation un trop perçu par l'assmat, celui ci reste dû. Elle ne va rien vous rembourser, mais si elle a fait plus d'heures des celles que vous lui avez payer il faudra lui payer la différence.

Se très  bien d'avoir fait tous ces calculs, mais j'ai du mal à vérifier. et les prof de la comptabilité doivent-elles être en vacances.
deja peut être que je me trompe, mais je crois qu'il y a un souci ou pas dans les calculs. Pour les heures payes je dirais que c'est bon, tous les mois pareil sauf le premier mois. mais pour les heures faites, tous les mois elle à travailler les même nombre d'heures?


----------



## Lijana (26 Août 2022)

J'imagine que c'est un contrat en AI sur 36 semaines, temps scolaires


----------



## Lijana (26 Août 2022)

pour les CP de la période précédent avez vous ajoutée les jours enfant à charge? s'elle on a?


----------



## Lijana (26 Août 2022)

> J'imagine que c'est un contrat en AI sur 36 semaines, temps scolaires Lijana





> Bonjour elle a pris deux semaines cet été.mamanca


Ce n'est peut-être pas un temps scolaires. Si elle a pris que deux semaines cet été.


----------



## Lijana (26 Août 2022)

Bon, j'arrête de faire des spéculations. Je dis pour moi, peut-être que les pro, sauront faire avec. mais moi, pour faire les calculs , j'ai besoin de savoir les horaires hebdomadaires, si AI les semaines travaillées et les semaines d'absence de l'enfant. si horaires différents sur deux semaines


----------



## Mamanca (26 Août 2022)

Bonjour Lijana,
Non elle n'a pas fait le même nombre d'heures tous les mois. Effectivement, on a un contrat en AI sur 36 semaines, l'ass mat ne garde pas mon fils durant les vacances scolaires.
Une semaine de 25h et une semaine de 15h75. 
Elle n'a pas d'enfant à charge.

Faut-il du coup que je compte ses semaines de CP de cet été dans les semaines travaillées pour payer les CP sachant que les semaines posées elles n'étaient pas prévues au contrat ?


----------



## kikine (26 Août 2022)

en fait les congés acquis et posés comptent comme assimilées travaillées pour le calcul des cp donc si elle a posé 2 semaines de cp et qu'elles étaient acquise alors oui il faut rajouter 2 semaines de plus au calcul


----------



## Mamanca (26 Août 2022)

Ah d'accord ! Donc c'est pour ça quand Juin je n'ai pas payé les 3 semaines qu'elle a posé a Noël et a Pâques car les semaines n'étaient pas encore acquises ?


----------



## Lijana (26 Août 2022)

oui, les semaines de cp acquise la période précédente compte comme semaines assimilées à du travail donc compte dans le calcul.


----------



## kikine (26 Août 2022)

> Ah d'accord ! Donc c'est pour ça quand Juin je n'ai pas payé les 3 semaines qu'elle a posé a Noël et a Pâques car les semaines n'étaient pas encore acquises ?


oui c'est bien ça


----------



## Lijana (26 Août 2022)

si vous avez fait un contrat sur 36 semaines hors vacances scolaires, vous avez déduit de la mensualisation toutes les vacances scolaires


----------



## Lijana (26 Août 2022)

Peut être que si elle à d'autres PE, elle n'était pas en vacances, et votre enfant était seulement absent ces semaines là sauf les 5 semaines auxquelles elle doit être obligatoirement en Vacances.  

Et pourquoi seulement 3 semaines /noel et pâque, normalement cela à du être 4 non? ou elle a fait des hc


----------



## Mamanca (26 Août 2022)

Kikine peut-être que vous savez comment on règle l'indemnité de rupture ? 
Après avoir additionné tous les salaires bruts et diviser par 80, je mets en net pour pouvoir la régler à l'ass mat ?
Je suis dsl je pose pleins de questions...


----------



## Mamanca (26 Août 2022)

Lijana car elle pose 1 semaine à Noël 2 à Pâques et 2 en juillet


----------



## Lijana (26 Août 2022)

l'indemnité de licenciement se calcul en brut et se paie en brut


----------



## Lijana (26 Août 2022)

> Lijana car elle pose 1 semaine à Noël 2 à Pâques et 2 en juillet


donc elle n'est pas en AI sur 36 semaines?


----------



## Mamanca (26 Août 2022)

D'accord merci 🙂

Si on a 5 semaines communes et moi j'en ai 11 supplémentaires


----------



## kikine (27 Août 2022)

> Kikine peut-être que vous savez comment on règle l'indemnité de rupture ?
> Après avoir additionné tous les salaires bruts et diviser par 80, je mets en net pour pouvoir la régler à l'ass mat ?
> Je suis dsl je pose pleins de questions...


aucun soucis posez toutes les questions on est là pour ça 
non l'indemnité de rupture se paie en brut il n'y a pas à la transformer en net puisque ce n'est pas du salaire et pas de cotisation dessus, donc elle se calcule et se paie en brut


----------



## Mamanca (27 Août 2022)

J'ai compris, merci à toutes de votre aide. Je vais revérifier tous mes calculs et préparer les documents pour mon assistante maternelle.
Bon weekend 🙂


----------

